# Random thought



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 15, 2017)

To clarify, I'm not arguing for any view as I lean one way, but would never state it so for fear of being labeled.  I was thinking of the present controversy of hate going on. The clash of those labeled white supremist. You have to be careful these days about voicing your views. Recently the battle of the rebel flag coming down in SC. If it is a symbol of hate then by all means, take it down. But if you don't believe it is and think it should be left up as history, then be careful because you could quickly be labeled a white supremist. I don't think the intentions are hate motivated in wanting to resist the movement to remove history that involved something considered bad. But I don't have all the info so I base my views from what I see on the news..... and we know they seek to stir drama rather than diffuse it. Back to my thought..... The bible has many racist things in it about slavery, oppression against groups, gays, etc. If your going to go after these so called  displays of hate like the rebel flag, then why are they excluding the bible? Someone, mercy, not me, who ain't afraid of confrontation, should bring this up on a national platform. Imagine the controversy of it. How would they then play their usual card of crying hate???? Bible totters, how would you feel about them calling you haters because you seek to defend your right to keep your bible? How would you diffuse that situation? I think it would be beneficial to go this far in it becoming a national topic because I think those wanting to remove these so called hate items would have a crisis like a dog having caught his tail after chasing his own tail. I completely acknowledge that these controversies are not without hate because the true haters usually gather for issues like this.  I personally don't care if these things are removed, I only mention it because a recent thread here caused it to come to mind.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 15, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> To clarify, I'm not arguing for any view as I lean one way, but would never state it so for fear of being labeled.  I was thinking of the present controversy of hate going on. The clash of those labeled white supremist. You have to be careful these days about voicing your views. Recently the battle of the rebel flag coming down in SC. If it is a symbol of hate then by all means, take it down. But if you don't believe it is and think it should be left up as history, then be careful because you could quickly be labeled a white supremist. I don't think the intentions are hate motivated in wanting to resist the movement to remove history that involved something considered bad. But I don't have all the info so I base my views from what I see on the news..... and we know they seek to stir drama rather than diffuse it. Back to my thought..... The bible has many racist things in it about slavery, oppression against groups, gays, etc. If your going to go after these so called  displays of hate like the rebel flag, then why are they excluding the bible? Someone, mercy, not me, who ain't afraid of confrontation, should bring this up on a national platform. Imagine the controversy of it. How would they then play their usual card of crying hate???? Bible totters, how would you feel about them calling you haters because you seek to defend your right to keep your bible? How would you diffuse that situation? I think it would be beneficial to go this far in it becoming a national topic because I think those wanting to remove these so called hate items would have a crisis like a dog having caught his tail after chasing his own tail. I completely acknowledge that these controversies are not without hate because the true haters usually gather for issues like this.  I personally don't care if these things are removed, I only mention it because a recent thread here caused it to come to mind.



Are you cutting those pills in half?

How are you, by the way?  I hope you're doing much better.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 16, 2017)

•Amendment 1 - Freedom of Religion, Speech, and the Press

As long as you don't infringe on another's rights.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 16, 2017)

My thoughts on this are--- after all the offensive statues are removed, and I think they will be, what's next?


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 16, 2017)

They wanted those open carrying white power guys to lose it and open fire.........................give them their due.............they held back.................


----------



## Israel (Aug 16, 2017)

drippin' rock said:


> My thoughts on this are--- after all the offensive statues are removed, and I think they will be, what's next?


 

Crimethink.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 16, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> Are you cutting those pills in half?
> 
> How are you, by the way?  I hope you're doing much better.


I'm ok, thanks for asking. Worked 2 hrs monday, 4 tuesday, 4 today. May try for 6 tomorrow. Worst pain is in the mornings when I get out of bed. And it's bad.  Yes, 1  half pill  only in the evening. I should give up dirt bikes for something safe like disc golf


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 16, 2017)

drippin' rock said:


> My thoughts on this are--- after all the offensive statues are removed, and I think they will be, what's next?


I agree that they will look for the next target as soon as they accomplish the present


----------



## 660griz (Aug 17, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> I agree that they will look for the next target as soon as they accomplish the present



Yes they will. 
Never negotiate with terrorist.


----------



## MiGGeLLo (Aug 17, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> They wanted those open carrying white power guys to lose it and open fire.........................give them their due.............they held back.................



I'm not sure exactly what they are due given that one of them drove his vehicle into the crowd killing one woman and serious injuring many more people?

Congratulations to them on not using their guns to kill counter-protesters, next time they should go for less killing people via other means as well.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 17, 2017)

MiGGeLLo said:


> I'm not sure exactly what they are due given that one of them drove his vehicle into the crowd killing one woman and serious injuring many more people?
> 
> Congratulations to them on not using their guns to kill counter-protesters, next time they should go for less killing people via other means as well.



One death when a bunch of armed people have bricks being hurled at them is pretty good. Throwing bricks at people who are armed is begging to be shot. Things could have ended better had the police and officials done their job. Things also could have gone much worse.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 18, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> They wanted those open carrying white power guys to lose it and open fire.........................give them their due.............they held back.................


Give them their due because they held back?
Your bar is set awfully low isn't it?


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 18, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Give them their due because they held back?
> Your bar is set awfully low isn't it?




Sometimes I wonder if my bar is high or many people's bars are low.

People regularly say things and do things that seem inconceivable to me.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 18, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> One death when a bunch of armed people have bricks being hurled at them is pretty good. Throwing bricks at people who are armed is begging to be shot. Things could have ended better had the police and officials done their job. Things also could have gone much worse.


I don't have enough info to know one way or the other.... but I expect that this, the guy running down someone,  is not at all correct. Did anyone notice that the car went straight up the middle of the street? I predict that the driver was trying to flee the mob of people trying to bash him over the head. If he had been trying to kill someone, he would have easily killed 50 by weaving. The press always spins it for the highest drama. You can't believe anything they report. And.... I could be wrong, I only saw one view.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 18, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> I don't have enough info to know one way or the other.... but I expect that this, the guy running down someone,  is not at all correct. Did anyone notice that the car went straight up the middle of the street? I predict that the driver was trying to flee the mob of people trying to bash him over the head. If he had been trying to kill someone, he would have easily killed 50 by weaving. The press always spins it for the highest drama. You can't believe anything they report. And.... I could be wrong, I only saw one view.



Could have been acting out of fear. Could have been acting out of anger after being threatened, assaulted, having his car smashed, etc. Who knows? And I'm not saying the guy was justified. I'm just saying it's very easy for people to lose their head in a situation like that. Especially young people.

There was another guy who reported being hit in the back with a brick and he left. That takes a lot of restraint.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh and let's not forget the urine being thrown on people. Just not an environment for cool heads to prevail.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 21, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> I'm ok, thanks for asking. Worked 2 hrs monday, 4 tuesday, 4 today. May try for 6 tomorrow. Worst pain is in the mornings when I get out of bed. And it's bad.  Yes, 1  half pill  only in the evening. I should give up dirt bikes for something safe like disc golf



I got hit by a Frisbee and ended up with a broken thumb.  granted it was during army PT playing a spirited game of "ultimate Frisbee" but still - when hit full force at point-blank range they can break bones.


----------

